# iPod Backlight no longer works!



## hellatoms (Feb 9, 2003)

I noticed that the backlight on my iPod no longer works. When I activate the backlight (either by holding the menu button or by using the menus to set a time), the contrast inverts (the background turns black, the text turns white) and the screen does not light up. I've turned off the room lights, and even went into a completely dark closet, and found the backlight still does not work. I thought it was just the lighting conditions, but the back light does not work no matter the enviroment. 

iPod software is up to date, battery shows a full charge and nothing out of the ordinary has happened to it. I did a hard reset and also reset the iPod to factory settings. I just noticed that it no longer works.

Any ideas?


----------



## slur (Feb 9, 2003)

The light-emitter may just be dead. Have a service center take a look at it.


----------



## Darkshadow (Feb 9, 2003)

Err...no matter what, service centers won't fix anything wrong with an iPod - they only replace them.  And if it isn't under warranty anymore, you'll have to pay to replace it - almost as much as it cost for you to buy it. :\


----------



## Ninja_Squirrel (Feb 9, 2003)

It really sucks with ipods. I believe you only get a 1 year warrenty on them for a $300.00 item.


----------



## PHARAOHk (Feb 12, 2003)

I hate to recommend compusa because of the TERRIBLE, HORRIBLE, MIND BLOWINGLY bad experience I had. But they offer a two year warranty for 2 years and if yo0u return the thing before the two years is up you get refunded the full amount that you paid! Excluding the cost of the warranty of course. You can return it just to get the latest thing if you want.This is absoloutely the ONLY good thing that compusa has ever done i9n the history of there terrible terrible terrible business.
(((k)))


----------



## Darkshadow (Feb 13, 2003)

Dang, what experience did you have?  I go there pretty regularly and don't have any quarrels with them.  Other than the prices on some of their stuff, anyway. 

Err...though I never actually talk to the people that work there. Heh.  I just get what I want.


----------

